# OEM microphone wiring help needed.



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

*Update* 5/11 

Ok so I just wired the mic and the got the green plug from the dealer. I went and plugged the black wire first and the purple right next to it horizontally. Forgot to take a pic of that. Once i turned the car on with everything went fine. I searched for my phone and it found it. And imported my phone book to it very easy. I went to make a call tho and the other line could not hear me. On my end I could hear them fine and everything was good. Now I'm wondering if i wired it wrong? but why would I hear them and they cant hear me? Any input would be great. 

here are some pics of the install. 

 
 
and the phone menu working now. 
 


Ok so I got the mic and the wiring harness to connect to my RNS315. I have a 09 sport so it did not come with the mic or harness. I have those and I can figure out how to remove passenger side pillar and run the wires to the back of the nav. My question is the end of the harness there is a black pin and a purple pin that go into the back of the unit. That's where I get lost. If any one has the diagram of where it all goes that would be great. here is a pic of the harness and mic. All are OEM btw. Thanks :beer:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Got some info from usaf-it-g but but maybe any one else has pics or something. Im gonna try this this weekend.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Not sure where you got this harness.
The image below shows the OEM mic with harness wires should look like:
The two heads marked with red arrows should be connected together. Then the green head (blue arrow) should be plugged into the big black harness in your car's center dash, and this big harness will plug into you RNS 315.


















So it seems you missed the green head, or it just because I did not see it in your picture.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

the harness i got does not have the green head. It has 2 pins that go into the green head im guessing. :banghead: Is there a PN for the green head if its not on the back of my head unit?


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> the harness i got does not have the green head. It has 2 pins that go into the green head im guessing. :banghead: Is there a PN for the green head if its not on the back of my head unit?


 I don't think the green head was there, but you can check. My suggestion is try to find the green head on ebay or other place first, if you could not find it, then just use the pin diagram which is located on your RNS 315, find out which two pins are used for the mic. and connect them directly.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

here is a pic of it. Which ones do I plug into? 

one pin is black and one is purple


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

See the arrows in the image. Test it before you firm anything.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> the harness i got does not have the green head. It has 2 pins that go into the green head im guessing. :banghead: Is there a PN for the green head if its not on the back of my head unit?


 standby


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> standby


 This is what you want. 










$7.02 shipped on getvwparts.com with discount code: vmo


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

install question bump :wave:


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Would some one with an rns315 take a picture of the wiring on the back? I just need to see where the two wires go into the green connector.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> Would some one with an rns315 take a picture of the wiring on the back? I just need to see where the two wires go into the green connector.


Ok, going by the back of your radio pictured here, and the 2 pins that are question here:










Then you need to hook them into these 2 pins (Pay close attention to the + and - marks. + is the top, - is the bottom.)

Also pay attention to the orientation of this picture. Here I've circled the end of the plug that actually plugs into the back of your unit..... Keep in mind this isn't the end you actually insert the pins / repair wires into since this is the end that plugs into the unit. Flip 180 degrees around and insert the pins. Going by the picture, this looks to be Pin 6 and Pin 12. However, if that doesn't work, try pin 5 and 11 (that's the pin-out on the RNS-510 unit).


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Huge thanks to *usaf-if-g* after two tries it worked. Had to flip the purple and black puns and all was good. Now my 09 CC is up to date!!! Thanks again! I owe you :beer::beer:


----------

